# Breeding gouramis



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been throwing around the idea of breeding my pearl gouramis.... anyways - I know you have to set up a 10 gallon tank with about 6 - 8 inches of water - nothing on the bottom and float a plastic lid on the top.... but my question is - they say no water movement - when you see the female plump up and the males color coming through - to turn off the filter....(mindu my female already looks plump - lol) H
How long can I safely turn off the water filter for my gouramis? wouldnt the water go a little old? Have any of you bred these fish to give me a few tips?


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think it would be the same as breeding bettas, you cycle a sponge filter and keep that in the tank either turned off or use a valve to let out only 2 bubbles a second. They will be fine as if its just like bettas you dont feed them or you feed them vary sparingly. You just makesure the waters clean before you try to breed them and do water changes once fry is free swimming, using a gravel vacuume with a stocking over the end and using a clear bucket so you can see any fry that was sucked up! Also put some fake plants in the tank for the female to hide incase of agression and free swimming fry will also appreciate it.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can leave a sponge filter running with a gentle bubble. Use lots of floating plants, water sprite is best. The floating plants will help keep the bubble nest intact by reducing the surface agitation from the sponge filter. I have bred gouramis several times and never turned off the filters.


----------

